# Tramadol comedown?



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Right so iv been taking tramadol for reccy use for about 2 years on and off.. periods of taking them for 3 weeks straight at around 8-10 50mg tabs per day to taking none for weeks with no issues at all.

recently split with my girlfriend and hit them hard as they give me a sence of happiness so i used them to cope with the breakup aswel as some other bad news with health etc.

I take sertraline 100mg per day and have been on them since i split with my ex. Since starting thhe sertraline i feel as if i get a mild comedown from the tramadol for 4 days after i take them even if i use a very small amount for 1 day.

would this be because they both are linked to serotonin and depleting it when i use both together?

i last took tramadol friday and am still feeling very down etc..

im stopping them now, also il be entering this into the 12 week transformation log so i can get over taking them for 12 weeks and have an aim to help me


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

f**k that s**t, inject some heroin instead. Much better high. FYI 50mg should do f**k all for withdrawals, if you were having them you would not be questioning it.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> f**k that s**t, inject some heroin instead. Much better high. FYI 50mg should do f**k all for withdrawals, if you were having them you would not be questioning it.


 Im more questioning is it possible to have a " comedown " type thing from taking an anti depressent and tramadol having the snri attachment and them stopping the tramadol... my thinking being a bigger release ( taking both ) and then just having the sertraline.

edit: came for advice on tramadol, get told to do heroin :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Im more questioning is it possible to have a " comedown " type thing from taking an anti depressent and tramadol having the snri attachment and them stopping the tramadol... my thinking being a bigger release ( taking both ) and then just having the sertraline.
> 
> edit: came for advice on tramadol, get told to do heroin :lol:


 Are you experiencing Lhemitte's sign? If not I doubt you would have negatively effects your serotonin levels and not experiencing a come down as such.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Quackerz said:


> Are you experiencing Lhemitte's sign? If not I doubt you would have negatively effects your serotonin levels and not experiencing a come down as such.


 No its literally just i used to be fine taking multiple tramadol per day and not have any bad effects after but since starting sertraline anytime i use tramadol im really down for 4/5 days after. Wasnt sure if it was related to receptors being over worked or something? Im quitting the tramadol now anyway. So i can eventually come off the sertraline aswel


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> No its literally just i used to be fine taking multiple tramadol per day and not have any bad effects after but since starting sertraline anytime i use tramadol im really down for 4/5 days after. Wasnt sure if it was related to receptors being over worked or something? Im quitting the tramadol now anyway. So i can eventually come off the sertraline aswel


 Not too sure on that one TBH, only advice is to titrate off the sertraline slowly.

@aqualung may have a good insight.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

sertraline is a reuptake inhibitor (it stops uptake into the synapses making your own serotonin build up ) - it wont cause depletion afaik due to its mode of action.

tramodol and antidepressant medication can cause serotonin syndrome but you dont have this as you would be in hospital.

- you have been taking a high dose of tramodol , recommended max dose is around 300mg /day , you are probably feeling rough due to withdrawel from the tramodol as you reduce dosage.

i've withdrawn from high dose tramodol multiple times , this included feeling rough as hell and about 3/4 days of not sleeping and twitching like a monkey in bed all night once i had stopped them altogether , also after taking it high dose for some time it feels like a 'dirty' drug - you feel rougher for taking it.

for most people its not a nice drug to withdraw from after long term use.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

aqualung said:


> sertraline is a reuptake inhibitor (it stops uptake into the synapses making your own serotonin build up ) - it wont cause depletion afaik due to its mode of action.
> 
> tramodol and antidepressant medication can cause serotonin syndrome but you dont have this as you would be in hospital.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that mate.

more than likely withdrawing from them then. Il stick with it, i cant stay on that crap forever.

Nice one


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

aqualung said:


> sertraline is a reuptake inhibitor (it stops uptake into the synapses making your own serotonin build up ) - it wont cause depletion afaik due to its mode of action.
> 
> tramodol and antidepressant medication can cause *serotonin syndrome but you dont have this as you would be in hospital.*
> 
> ...


 Can you not have mild, or the beginnings of Serotonin Syndrome, and if you were to stop it would resolve?

Im not sure how the condition in question works.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Can you not have mild, or the beginnings of Serotonin Syndrome, and if you were to stop it would resolve?
> 
> Im not sure how the condition in question works.


 If it's mild most likely they will just put you on sertraline and send you on your way mate........


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> If it's mild most likely they will just put you on sertraline and send you on your way mate........


 I mean, is it possible to have mild symptoms (not hospital worthy) or is it an emergency all or nothing type thing?


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Can you not have mild, or the beginnings of Serotonin Syndrome, and if you were to stop it would resolve?
> 
> Im not sure how the condition in question works.


 no , serotonin syndrome is a life threatening condition you either have it or you dont.

*imo OP is experiencing withdrawel symptoms from high tramodol usage


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

aqualung said:


> no , serotonin syndrome is a life threatening condition you either have it or you dont.


 Thought they had classes of it, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

aqualung said:


> no , serotonin syndrome is a life threatening condition you either have it or you dont.


 Just reading the wiki page, it sounds terrifying.

Mixing too much Tramadol and LSD or MDMA and you could die :jaw:


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Mixing too much Tramadol and LSD or MDMA and you could die :jaw:


 Basically mixing MAO inhibitors or SSRI (most of the antidepressants) with almost anything that works with serotonin (MDMA, LSD, psylocibin, not only street drugs though) from what I know.

To the OP. I was taking tramadol for shoulder injury and I also felt like crap after I discontinued the medication even though it was only 2 (maybe 3) weeks.


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

It is contraindicated to mix them at high doses.. never mind reccy doses

FYI just lowered my sertraline from 200mg to 150mg to 100mg, 200mg is hell of a dose ruins me


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

mcrewe123 said:


> Right so iv been taking tramadol for reccy use for about 2 years on and off.. periods of taking them for 3 weeks straight at around 8-10 50mg tabs per day to taking none for weeks with no issues at all.
> 
> recently split with my girlfriend and hit them hard as they give me a sence of happiness so i used them to cope with the breakup aswel as some other bad news with health etc.
> 
> ...


 Currently tapering off tramadol too. It's not nice to quit, i've done it before at my worst I was on about a g (20 caps) a day, this time round though I've never done more than 6-8 so should be easier hopefully.

Quitting tramadol is a double whammy. Opiate w/d which will cause body aches, insomnia, etc, but also SSRI w/d which will cause the "comedown" feeling you describe low mood/depression, lethargy, no motivation etc.

If you really struggle and you can get your hands on Lyrica (pregabalin) it totally kills all w/d symptoms for me, however it makes me extremely tired so I can't use it unless I have nothing that I need to do for a day or 2.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

lewdylewd said:


> Currently tapering off tramadol too. It's not nice to quit, i've done it before at my worst I was on about a g (20 caps) a day, this time round though I've never done more than 6-8 so should be easier hopefully.
> 
> Quitting tramadol is a double whammy. Opiate w/d which will cause body aches, insomnia, etc, but also SSRI w/d which will cause the "comedown" feeling you describe low mood/depression, lethargy, no motivation etc.
> 
> If you really struggle and you can get your hands on Lyrica (pregabalin) it totally kills all w/d symptoms for me, however it makes me extremely tired so I can't use it unless I have nothing that I need to do for a day or 2.


 Yeah its not good, luckily i was only on 8-9 tabs per day so my withdrawls from opiates isnt too bad its more the snri withdrawl thats effecting me.

Its been a week now so they withdrawls are getting milder. Iv just been using a as low a dose as i can get away with of diazepam. Iv ran out now though but i think i can handle things without them.

Hope yours goes well mate, its a nasty drug once all the positives wear off.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Good luck op.

Luckily I don't get any buzz off prescription opiate or opiate like drugs - Tramadol, Codeine, dihydrocodeine don't do a thing other than offer pain relief. Even oral morphine doesn't do much from a psychoactive perspective for me. IV diamorphine in hospital I got a 'buzz' off however.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Diamorphine is heroin, I'd be surprised if you didn't get a buzz from that, especially pharma grade hospital stuff. As regards to the other opiates, if you dose high enough you will get a high. Not a road I'd recommend going down tho, been there myself along with every other drug you can imagine. Clean now tho, from everything for over a year. Stay safe bud


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

I last took them last thusday so im 9 days clean, aches seem to be nearly worn off and i slept abit better last night. Still pretty anxious and keep having mood changes... one min im alright then il snap into being down..

but iv read it can take a few weeks to clear


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

Keep at it buddy, as you know it gets easier each day. I had to flush my stash tho, the temptation to indulge "just to take the edge off" was too much.


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Matt-Steron said:


> Keep at it buddy, as you know it gets easier each day. I had to flush my stash tho, the temptation to indulge "just to take the edge off" was too much.


 Iv had to do the same mate, get rid of them out of the house because its too easy just to take some and feel better.

I dont think being on cycle is helping lol, high estro with withdrawls.


----------



## Matt-Steron (Aug 15, 2015)

I've never ran a cycle so I wouldn't know, but from what I've been reading up about it sounds hell mate. Chin up, you'll get there


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Pal,

I have become a fairly heavy Tramadol user in recent times and there is no doubt they have a big impact on your mental health although to you it may not be noticeable at first. You have probably found your tolerance has gone up a lot. Running an Antidepressant with it is counter productive and i'm sure you have been told that a million times. Well done on staying clean pal. 9 days is a damn good start. Don't give up now.

All the best


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

What kind of tramadol are you lads taking?

Im pretty out of it on 50mg of slow release hcl. If I take 100-150mg I can't eat and guarantee I'll be vomiting soon after.


----------

